# STEAMIN AT STEVE'S ASTER ALLEGHENY



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

We have been having some very hot dry weather here in Houston, but Steve decdded to Steam up today. We met at his house about 9AM today and suprisingly had a great morning for running live steam.
A little breeze and shade go a long way for an enjoyable outing.
Phil from Arlinton was here for the Labor Day runs at Zube and he had his Aster Allegheny to run on Steve's layout. I ram my little Aster C-11, Caleb is Accucraft San Juan, John Frank ran his Marklin.
Steve took over the filming duties for most of the morning and he must have been on a stimulant of some kind. More footage than you can say grace over. I have one on youtube and two more coming. If you do not like long videos you can speed thru them or not look at all. Your call.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

As always, Thanks for the video Art. You didn't run your K4?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 02 Sep 2011 08:04 PM 
As always, Thanks for the video Art. You didn't run your K4? 

Thought I answeered this a while ago. Still having little problems with hoses leaking. Nothing serious just real close quarters to try and secure hoses to bypass,and other hoses.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see. I had not read about those issues. I was thinking the same thing about the mikado. Very close quarters.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 02 Sep 2011 07:15 PM Steve took over the filming duties for most of the morning and he must have been on a stimulant of some kind. More footage than you can say grace over. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*I did have a few extra cups of strong coffee in anticipation of the arrival of Phil and his awesome Allegheny. But don't worry Art, no one can replace you in the filming department. But yes, I was fired up to say the least. You don't get to see an Aster Allegheny run very often............if at all. And yes, as hard as I tried, the Aster Snob in me showed it's ugly head again. *


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Phil, 
Your Allegheny looks pretty good, maybe just a touch too fast, but you did take the pump handle out


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another video. Got one more to go.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This must be Part two Sorry about that, it is a duplicate. Ill try to remove it. The first video 9;35 is supposed to be right one.


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you have any problems with that Aster C11 keeping up pressure? I am always having to stop mine and put the blower on.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By csinc on 03 Sep 2011 02:05 PM 
Do you have any problems with that Aster C11 keeping up pressure? I am always having to stop mine and put the blower on. 

Come to think of it I did. That was the first time I had run her. She made several loops before I stopped her for wate and the rrear bogie came loose so I just parked her so the Big engines could run. Im pleased with her though. Got her off Ebay recently.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Sep 2011 03:34 PM


Come to think of it I did. That was the first time I had run her. She made several loops before I stopped her for wate and the rrear bogie came loose so I just parked her so the Big engines could run. Im pleased with her though. Got her off Ebay recently. 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Hey Art. You had run her another time at my track right after you received her. She ran well.

*


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 05 Sep 2011 10:29 PM 
Posted By gibs035 on 03 Sep 2011 03:34 PM


Come to think of it I did. That was the first time I had run her. She made several loops before I stopped her for wate and the rrear bogie came loose so I just parked her so the Big engines could run. Im pleased with her though. Got her off Ebay recently. 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Hey Art. You had run her another time at my track right after you received her. She ran well.

*

Steve you know bye now my memory aint too good.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve was shooting the Allegheny all day because it was the biggest target for the camera... it had nothing to do with being an Aster.....


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Sep 2011 07:31 AM 
 
*No jeff, the real reasons can be heard from 7:35 - 8:16 and 9:45 - 11:09 of this video. I hope that the truth does not hurt to many feelings.....he,he.
*
 
*SA# 1889*
*AS# 1 (Aster Snob that is)*
*  
*
 
*

*


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 07 Sep 2011 03:45 PM 


Posted By gibs035 on 03 Sep 2011 07:31 AM 

*No jeff, the real reasons can be heard from 7:35 - 8:16 and 9:45 - 11:09 of this video. I hope that the truth does not hurt to many feelings.....he,he.
*

*SA# 1889*
*AS# 1 (Aster Snob that is)*
* 
*





This simply shows that Steve should never be let loose with a camera.

At least you now know what we have to put up with every time we go over there. But hey, the tracks good, the companies great and the kolaches are free.
jf


----------

